# Anyone getting disappointed yet???



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

How hard is it to watch the twins right now? I'm beginning to think contraction would have been the best thing for them,,,kidding that is taking it a little far. Just venting a little bit, the twins and giants are my two teams and they are both sucking at the bottom of their divisions. Here's to hoping things turn around :beer: , Liriano starts on Friday I believe, hopefully he gives that pitching staff a shot of roids.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Liriano is a bright spot! I'm looking forward to that game!

Hey, the Twins are the Twins, I've never cheered for anyone else. Unlike the Vikings. Constant frustration there. Twins have 2 rings and several division titles in my lifetime. I'm cool with that.

It is disappointing, but they'll find some ryhthm soom.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If they are still stinking it up at the end of this month.......Look for the team to get blown up. They will trade hunter and Stewart and whoever else they can except Mauer, Morneau, and the young pitchers, Baker and Liriano. Look for Radke and the other underachievers to be gone. They will look forward to building prospects for when the new stadium is done and ready to play in!!! My :2cents:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Radke has a no trade clause....he won't go anywhere else unless he wants to.

The Twins will never be perennial contenders.3-4 years and start over with young guys.They have been very good at making trades and drafting well.But every time they start over it takes 3-4 years to contend again,if they make the right decisions.

Remember Chicago,Cleveland,and now Detroit all started over with young talent ....so the Twins were beneficiaries of a weak division for 3 years.Those young players are now outproducing the Twin's young players.

If they are out of contention....they will dump high contract players.Next year's payroll down to 30 million or so.

That's just the way it will always be in a small market.

We will know by Saturday if there will be a new stadium or not.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Well put Ken.

It's hard for me to get down on a bunch of guys who go out their and play hard night after night.

Anyone see Bonds get hit square in the back last night? Good stuff.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

djleye said:


> Look for Radke and the other underachievers to be gone.


I believe Radke said he's retiring after this year anyways.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> I believe Radke said he's retiring after this year anyways.


He can take Lohse and his 8.92 era with him. Another 2 and 2/3rd's worth of quality starting pitching last night. I do think Liriano has what it takes but it may take a little time for him to adjust to being a starter. He has Santana like stuff, I like him, 92 mph slider with the 98 mph fastball. Sure beats the 88 mph fastball from Radke down the pipe ahead 0-2 in the count. Time will certainly tell but we need that stadium! Until it happens guys like Thome will be sucked up by the likes of the Sox, and New Yorks and our lovely DH will hit .150.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Shu said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > Look for Radke and the other underachievers to be gone.
> ...


I think what he is saying.....some of these guys will by gone by the trade deadline in July.Not Radke if he doesn't want to get traded.


----------



## Mike_Ulmr (Sep 7, 2004)

Hats off tonight to the batters once again....It's one thing to have good batting and horrid pitching,,,but tongight was even better. HOW ON EARTH CAN YOU NOT SCORE 1 STINKIN RUN AGAINST THE TIGERS.......YEAH YEAN YEAH BLAH BLAH BLAH THEY ARE TIED FOR FIRST.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Loshe demoted to AAA....Boof Bonser takes his place in the rotation.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hopefully he won't win another arbitration ruling being in triple a ball!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I think the twins should increase Radke's salary, 9 million apparently isn't enough and I believe he is purposely tanking games because he can't feed his family.


----------

